# Wifes & Mistresses



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

A husband & wife were having dinner at a very fine restaurant when this absolutely stunning young woman comes over to their table, gives the husband a big open-mouthed kiss, and says she'll see him later and walks away.



His wife glares at him and says, "Who the hell was that?"



"Oh", replies the husband, "She's my mistress."



"Well, that's the last straw," says the wife. "I've had enough, I want a divorce."



"I can understand that," replies her husband, "But remember, if we get a divorce it will mean no more shopping trips to Paris, no more wintering in Barbados, no more summers in Tuscany, no more Roll Royce in the garage and no more yacht club. But the decision is yours."



Just then a mutual friend enters the restaurant with a gorgeous girl on his arm.



"Who's that woman with Jim?" asks the wife.



"That's his mistress", says the husband



She replies, "Ours is prettier."


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

